# Must have



## nouvellechef (May 31, 2011)

I recently toured a organic farm. The owner swears by this stuff and all his plants look crazy stunning. This was $18 for 20lb bag. 6c per 9cf is the application rate he is using. So I did the same. Right away I can clearly see better uptake from the get go. Growth rate has increased and overall health is very good from rooted cut. I luv organic farming.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 31, 2011)

They sure look good to me chef.  where do I get my hands on it?:confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 31, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> They sure look good to me chef.  where do I get my hands on it?:confused2:



Look online and contact the manf prob. Ask if they sell retail to anyone near your area code.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 31, 2011)

PS. I was paying $15 for 1lb of humic.....


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 1, 2011)

Are those for real ? They look like plastic  Awesome :aok:


----------



## cubby (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you using this in place in place of Humic acid?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the first run with it in place of humic, yes.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks interesting but see nowhere that it can be purchased outside the local market.

What's it cut with?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Looks interesting but see nowhere that it can be purchased outside the local market.
> 
> What's it cut with?



Yeah, idk if it's available outside PNW. Here's the descrip.

hxxp://www.hendrikusorganics.com/soilamendments.php


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool!

I use the TM-7 from BioAg.

I mix and use as a soil drench. It's dry, but so concentrated I've never tried adding it to my mix. You use 1gm/gallon of water. For soil applications, it's something like a couple Lbs/acre :holysheep:  and that's why I've never tried adding it to my mix. LOL

Wet


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 8, 2011)

They sell that at the co op in Mt. Vernon,Wa.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

I contacted them via e-mail to see if there were any dealer's in my area or if they would ship any to me and they never responded.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 8, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> I contacted them via e-mail to see if there were any dealer's in my area or if they would ship any to me and they never responded.



Then check out BioAg.  XXXBioag.com

Shipping is included in the price, and the price is ~$15.

Good stuff, but very concentrated and a little goes a long way.

Wet


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 8, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Then check out BioAg.  XXXBioag.com
> 
> Shipping is included in the price, and the price is ~$15.
> 
> ...


Thanks wetdog!  I'll do that.  :48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey chef, I've been looking for a organic fertilizer and when I saw that they were a local company i decided to go with hendrikus, the complete 6-4-4 all purpose states if you only use one fertilizer , this is it, keepin it simple. I also bought a small bag of HuMagic,13 bucks for 4 lbs, the nutes were 10.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 9, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey chef, I've been looking for a organic fertilizer and when I saw that they were a local company i decided to go with hendrikus, the complete 6-4-4 all purpose states if you only use one fertilizer , this is it, keepin it simple. I also bought a small bag of HuMagic,13 bucks for 4 lbs, the nutes were 10.



Gotta luv local products


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 17, 2011)

NC..........are you still using this instead of humic acid?

thank

Kush


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 17, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> NC..........are you still using this instead of humic acid?
> 
> thank
> 
> Kush



Yes. Only from a price perspective. Was paying $15 a lb for humic off ebay forever.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 18, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Yes. Only from a price perspective. Was paying $15 a lb for humic off ebay forever.


 Hey NV, that hindrikus ???  Issaqua based company has humic, It was 9 bucks a poundat the CO OP in Mt; Vernon


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 18, 2011)

do they ship?


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 19, 2011)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> do they ship?



Deyoungs in Woodinville will have it.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 19, 2011)

nice!


----------

